# Looking for naval crew who served in the Falklands War



## X2 Productions (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

I work for a tv production company and we are making a do***entary featuring the Falklands War. We are keen to get a Naval aspect into the show, talk to some surviving crew members about their experiences etc. If you know of anyone that might be able to help us on the research side of things or be involved in the do***entary then please drop me a line at [email protected] or respond to this thread.

Many thanks

Claire Jackson
Production Manager
X2 Productions


----------



## The Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, doe's that include MN Crews. The Dog


----------



## X2 Productions (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes it does. Anyone that might have some interesting tales to tell, particularly if they are related to the RAF and the sole surviving chinook helicopter that survived when the Atlantic Conveyor was sunk.


----------



## X2 Productions (Oct 26, 2011)

And I meant to say, ideally the more senior the personnel the better. 

Does anyone know of any Captains of any ships that had a role in the Falklands War?


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

X2 Productions said:


> And I meant to say, ideally the more senior the personnel the better.
> 
> Does anyone know of any Captains of any ships that had a role in the Falklands War?


Yes there are some that use this site. No doubt they will answer you when they see the thread.
Mick S


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Claire .
I have passed on the message to another member who is contact with a non member who was there with Derek North . He in fact was down to the Falklands a few years ago to lay a wreath on behalf of the merchant navy men lost .
You may well hear from him .
I did sail on the UK coast with Derek North when he was Mate on a Brocklebank ship but have no relavent information regarding your project .
There are a number of threads relating to the Falklands on this site if you wish to do a search .

Hope you get some good feedback from our lads as it is time the merchant navy involvment was made public .

Regards Derek


----------

